# September/October Babies !



## miel

Hi ,
i am Miel a old time member of BnB ...i am 36 years old (in April ) and this my second pregnancy with again the help of clomid :)

Please if you want to share your pregnancy journey please join me :happydance:

All members welcome !:hugs:

Due Dates 
Autunmsky September 28th 2011 upcoming scan May 19th or before! 
 HAYLEY 28th September 2011  upcoming 12 weeks scan March 21th .
 Miel October 3rd 2011 upcoming 12 weeks scan March 25th.


----------



## hayley x

Count me in :coffee: :happydance: I'm kinda an old(ish) time member too, realise I hardly know anyone anymore, theyre all new :haha:

Congratulations on your new bumpy :D whats your due date?

xxx


----------



## miel

hayley x said:


> Count me in :coffee: :happydance: I'm kinda an old(ish) time member too, realise I hardly know anyone anymore, theyre all new :haha:
> 
> Congratulations on your new bumpy :D whats your due date?
> 
> xxx

i think October 3rd Haley and you ?

Meeting with the doc for a scan on February 7th :happydance:....

i feel the same ..went on the first Trimester and got scare as barely know anyone (and i have being around for a while !!! )...i guess due to that when ttc #2 i kind of stuck pretty much to my TTc journal !:blush:


----------



## Rumpskin

Yes pleasey! xxxxx


----------



## AutumnSky

I want to join! I conceived on Clomid as well, for the 2nd time :) I'm due 28th Sept (same day as Hayley x!)

xxx


----------



## hollyw79

Hi everyone! I'm due September 29th and I also just conceived my 2nd child with the help of Clomid and an IUI.

miel~ I know what you mean about the 1st trimester~ there are a TON of ladies over there! Are you looking forward to your scan?? I have my first appointment Feb 2nd and I CANNNNNOT wait! :happydance:

hayley x~ We are the same ... 5w and 1d although my due date is a day later than yours~ at least I think it is! 

Rumpskin~ Hi! :) when are you due??

AutumnSky~ How old is your first child??? I have an 8 year old son already so there is going to be a huge age gap!


----------



## AutumnSky

hollyw79 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm due September 29th and I also just conceived my 2nd child with the help of Clomid and an IUI.
> 
> miel~ I know what you mean about the 1st trimester~ there are a TON of ladies over there! Are you looking forward to your scan?? I have my first appointment Feb 2nd and I CANNNNNOT wait! :happydance:
> 
> hayley x~ We are the same ... 5w and 1d although my due date is a day later than yours~ at least I think it is!
> 
> Rumpskin~ Hi! :) when are you due??
> 
> AutumnSky~ How old is your first child??? I have an 8 year old son already so there is going to be a huge age gap!

Congrats on your BFP! Good to see that Clomid has worked its magic with someone else too!

My son is 11 and a half months old, so there will be about 20 months between them - eek! Its going to be hard, but hopefully they will grow up to be good friends!

xx


----------



## hollyw79

AutumnSky~ Yes, I am sooo thankful for Clomid! I am especially grateful that it worked the first try! I think that is GREAT that your children will be close together- I have 3 sisters and we are all pretty close in age and I am glad it was that way. I wanted to have my children closer together but my son's dad and I didn't stay together~ and I was single a good 4 years before meeting my wonderful husband... it is what it is.. and there are positives to having a big age gap too (putting my son on poop patrol! ha! jk!) .. I just feel fortunate that he is going to have a sibling at all honestly! :)


----------



## miel

Trystan will be 22 month by the time we have baby number #2 ...for some reason i feel like Trystan will always have a special place in my heart because it took us ages to get him and with the bleeding etc during the pregnancy we always felt like we never going to have him ....thank God everything work out ...but i dont know he is just so adorable ...i feel it is hard or way to early to feel attach to number 2 yet ? i am very very happy but its just feel different i guess ...
how are you feeling your girls ?
Welcome Hollyw79 :)!


Also enjoying to sleep on my tummy as i know soon it will be over !!!


----------



## hollyw79

miel~ I LOVE your son's name! I actually wanted to name my second child that if it turns out to be a boy but my younger sister already claimed dibs on the name if/when she has a boy!! Wow, that is great that everything worked out with your son.. I know there is a different sense of appreciation when it doesn't happen as quickly/easily as it may with just getting preggo without any problems. I had my 1st son pretty easily~ didn't even try- but this one... we had gone to a FS and had ourselves just checked out and were disappointed when we found out my DH had a bad sperm analysis.. we were very fearful we wouldn't conceive at all. He doesn't have any of his own yet so this is a HUGE deal for him. We feel BEYOND blessed just to be where we are... we also feel like it's hard to get attached- until we see a heartbeat and such.. just being guarded but praying for the best!! 

I was thinking last night about the sleeping on the tummy bit~ I am definitely a tummy sleeper and my boobs were KILLING me! That to me is the most prominent symptom so far- that and peeing in the night multiples times! How have you been feeling?


----------



## miel

so far so good ..feeling a little nauseous at night but i remember with Trystan i only got really bad when i hit about 9 weeks ....OMG i was sick like a dog everynight for about a 1 hours right after 6:00 pm...i think it last a good 3 weeks too !!!

you know what i am looking forward the most is the child birth ? lol ...it was not that great with Trystan 3 bad Epidurals ....him having the cord around his neck 3 times !! but i remember vaguely the pushing stage and that i loved !!! but it went so fast ..i kind of want to really enjoy the all process this time :)


----------



## hollyw79

miel~ that is EXACTLY how I was with my 1st son too.. once 8-9 weeks hit- BOOM_ I couldn't leave the house w/o a barf bag! It was BAD! What's worse is that it lasted until I was five months preggo! I am *hoping* this will be a m/s free preggo but I've put my gloves and boots on and I'm preparing for it, lol. 

Ouch, 3 epidurals??? I had to have a 2nd- the first one only worked on half of my body and made me end up hurting worse. The nurse was like "girl- you need to breathe!!" I was freaking out some. How was your DH during delivery?? I am curious to see how my DH will do. He hates hospitals honestly and this.. well.. this isn't exactly peaches and roses! HA! But you get a wonderful and beautiful blessing at the end of it!


----------



## hayley x

miel said:


> so far so good ..feeling a little nauseous at night but i remember with Trystan i only got really bad when i hit about 9 weeks ....OMG i was sick like a dog everynight for about a 1 hours right after 6:00 pm...i think it last a good 3 weeks too !!!
> 
> *you know what i am looking forward the most is the child birth* ? lol ...it was not that great with Trystan 3 bad Epidurals ....him having the cord around his neck 3 times !! but i remember vaguely the pushing stage and that i loved !!! but it went so fast ..i kind of want to really enjoy the all process this time :)

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: This is what I cannot wait to do. Its such an amazing experience and nothing compares. I am hoping for a more relaxed birth this time last two times I had to be induced cause of PE but I soooo want to go over with this baby if at all 'safe' ... must be mad x


----------



## hayley x

Hollyw could it be the time difference? what day/time is it there? x


----------



## hollyw79

Well, its Thursday, around 1:45pm right now for me.. I might just have a longer cycle than you which is what I am guessing- or maybe I calculated wrong, lol


----------



## hollyw79

My LMP was on December 22.. and I know for a fact that I conceived on January 6th..


----------



## hollyw79

When I go to the bump.com's website- it says my EDD is September 28th.. so maybe that is right! I had another calculator that I found that based it off of conception date which I figure would be more accurate.. not sure! Maybe I'll just stick with the 28th - at least until the doc updates it! :)


----------



## AutumnSky

hollyw79 said:


> When I go to the bump.com's website- it says my EDD is September 28th.. so maybe that is right! I had another calculator that I found that based it off of conception date which I figure would be more accurate.. not sure! Maybe I'll just stick with the 28th - at least until the doc updates it! :)

My LMP was 22nd Dec as well, and all the online calculators have put me at 28th Sept too. Wow, 3 of us with the same due date already! Wonder which one of us will pop first!

I know what you mean Miel, about it feeling different this time. It took us 2 years to conceive Jacob, and 3 rounds of Clomid. It took us 3 months and 1 round of Clomid this time. Although I'm excited, I'm also more worried, lol. I know what to expect this time. And I'm dreading hitting 6 weeks, because thats when my ALL DAY sickness kicked in last time. And it didn't go until I was about 16 weeks pregnant. Ugh, it was horrible. Really hoping that this pregnancy is different, and I don't get it as bad!

I loved the pushing part of labour as well, but that was probably because I'd had an epidural, and could no longer feel any pain!! Part of me would like to try a home birth this time, but I'm not sure I could cope without the epidural!! I loved it!


----------



## miel

maybe i will pop before you girls since i pop out Trystan 2 weeks early !!! lol

so glad we got ourselves a nice bump group :hugs:

so hayley is first to see the doc/midwife ?


----------



## hayley x

hollyw79 said:


> My LMP was on December 22.. and I know for a fact that I conceived on January 6th..

Same LMP as mine so I say we're due same date :happydance: x


----------



## hayley x

miel said:


> maybe i will pop before you girls since i pop out Trystan 2 weeks early !!! lol
> 
> so glad we got ourselves a nice bump group :hugs:
> 
> so hayley is first to see the doc/midwife ?

Same here, I have my babys at 38 weeks, and probs having induction during my 37th week this time, but who knows you might be having twinnies so might have to deliver even earlier!!

x


----------



## miel

Haley is this me but i was looking at your sig and it looks to me that Daisy Mia have a lots of facial features of Alex ..the eyes shape ? :)..i really love him is this blue outfit:hugs:

Feeling a little bits of twinges in my lower stomach...but really on and off mostly ...


----------



## hollyw79

I don't have my first appointment until Feb 2nd.. too far away!

And maybe we ALL will have twins?? :rofl:


----------



## miel

Holly what part of florida you live in ?


----------



## hollyw79

I live in Jacksonville... I see you live in San Francisco- I went there for my honeymoon in October and LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVED it!!! Have you always lived there?


----------



## hayley x

omg girls, heres my bump pic from today :shock: 



Miel, Alex and Daisy really are doubles of eachother, I know Alex was only newborn when he died but their personalities are similar too!


----------



## hollyw79

hayley x! you look so cute! I can see my stomach out juuuuuuust a smidgen and I am thinking- is that because I've been lazy or is potentially bc of the baby?? Do you think it's true you pop out sooner when you've already had children?


----------



## miel

so funny my husband is from Florida and he use to live in Jacksonville...my mother inlaw is still in florida...

we have being living in SF for 15 years now:)


----------



## miel

Hayley nice bump !!!!

Mine still soft and Flab ...! lol


----------



## hollyw79

miel~ I will trade you!! I'd LOVE to live in San Fran. We were there for 5 days and just had a blast. The weather was just amazing.. although- I DID get a killer workout with ALL OF THOSE HILLS! We ate so bad and I swore I would gain 5lbs from being such a pig, lol.. but surprisingly when I came home- I was the same weight- definitely attributed it to all uphill walking to get from place to place! Are you happy living there??


----------



## miel

yes we are very happy...it is expensive so to live there ....specially if you want to send your children to a good school....as i am french i am looking at a french Americain school...but its about $23 000 a year !!! hopefully i will get some aids from the French government for it :)


----------



## hollyw79

OH WOW Miel- that is CRAZY! I do know that its more expensive- but WOW! I definitely recognize the importance of a good school though. I put my son in a private Christian school when he was 3-5 years old- it was $700 a month which is only 1/3 of that. It was totally worth it and I wanted to keep doing it.. but it's pretty costly. How often do you get to go back to France??


----------



## miel

5 weeks today !!! :)

How are you doing ladies today ?


----------



## hollyw79

I am READY for Wednesday to be here so I can go to the doc and hopefully get an u/s~ make sure my lil bean is doing well so far!!


----------



## AutumnSky

Yay for 5 weeks Miel!! And good luck for Wednesday Holly - fingers crossed you get an U/S!!

I am SO tired at the moment - completely shattered all of the time! Which isn't good when you have an 11 month old to run around after! Luckily my husband is off work this week, so he is helping me out, and letting me get naps when I can.

Time seems to be going so slowly though. I'm off work for 2 weeks, and when I go back, I'm hoping my boss will be able to organise an U/S for me (I work in a hospital, so I'm hoping she can pull some strings for me!!) I'll be nearly 8 weeks by then, so should definitely be able to see a little bean with a heartbeat.

Roll on 14th Feb when I go back to work!

xx


----------



## hollyw79

AutumnSky~ I hear ya on the fatigue! I pass out in the car alllllll the time now when DH is driving- can be the middle of the day!

That's awesome that you might be able to get an u/s @ 8 weeks... I am wondering if I will be able to see one @ exactly 6 weeks when I go. I know some women do- some won't- hoping I will! I also am curious to see how many are in there after taking fertility meds!

Anyone had really bad morning sickness at all yet?


----------



## AutumnSky

I keep getting waves of nausea, but it goes if I eat something. My proper morning sickness kicked in just after 6 weeks with my son, so I'm not out of the danger zone yet, haha! How about you??

With my son, I had a scan just before 6 weeks, and they could only see the gestational sac and yolk sac/fetal pole. No heartbeat or anything. I went back at 7w5d, and could see everything. So don't be worried if you don't see much at 6 weeks - its still so early!

xx


----------



## hollyw79

AutumnSky~ I've only had small bouts of queaziness- nothing at all major yet *knock on wood* I was SO sick with my son though so I am like awaiting it, lol

Thanks for the heads up to not expect too much- I see about half of women can see a heartbeat- the other half can't. I've already postponed by appointment from Friday to Wednesday hoping it will increase the odds- I'm super antsy though and don't want to wait anymore- just to at least see that things are progressing to where they should be.


----------



## miel

i am going for the scan at 6 weeks as well (next monday ) so i be curious to hear about yours Holly :)

Nausea hit me around 6 pm...specially if i dont eat anything !


----------



## hollyw79

miel~I am curious about yours too- even though I am up first! :) 

I think I am more queazy at night too come to think of it.. I am just thankful it's not as far as puking!


----------



## hayley x

Happy 5 weeks Miel :flower: 

Time is just flying, we got our :bfp: 2 weeks ago tonight and its just unbelievable where the time has gone. Really looking forward to MW on Weds, hoping she'll book my 12 week scan, I had so many early scans with Daisy 6 before 12 weeks, so really want this pregnancy to be more relaxed :( 

I cant wait to hear how many babys there are Miel :happydance:

Autumnsky - how kool you might be able to blag yourself an early scan, hope you can :D Its amazing how different they look with each scan, wish we owned a scanner machine :rofl:

Started waking in the night already unable to get back off to sleep :( its awful cause I wake up feeling awful come morning when Daisy wakes me up. I cant believe shes one now *sob* x


----------



## miel

i could not sleep saturday night from 4am to 6 am ....is it a sympthom then ?

i kept thinking ..going to have to buy a new crib:cloud9: Trystan has crib that convert to a toddler bed then to a full bed...so thinking of getting the same one :)
https://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/catalina-3-in-1-crib/?pkey=bcribs


----------



## hayley x

Yes :( I had it really bad in my last 2 pregnancies, but its so much harder now I have a baby thats alive to look after.

Omg you have such cute things over there, England is boring :sulk:

What age do they go into a toddler bed? we're hoping we can buy Daisy a toddler bed in time for the babys arrival so we can use her cot and just buy a new mattress but is that being too optimistic? x


----------



## miel

basically i got the a kit that goes with the crib (your remove the front gate and replace it by a smaller one ) so they dont roll over the floor...i think they can go past 2 year old in the toddler bed....i guess once they can sleep with blanket and sheets i guess...

oh haley i love the potterybarn kids store !!! a little pricey but beautiful !!!


----------



## AutumnSky

Since you're all my bump buddies, feel free to add me on Facebook if you like :)

I haven't gone public about being pregnant on there yet though, so ssshhhh!

https://www.facebook.com/#!/elizabethwalker84


----------



## hollyw79

Yes- you ladies can add me on facebook! Also hush, hush for me! Waiting until @ least tomorrow when I have my doc appointment to know that all is going well so far! :) 

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1730604793


----------



## hollyw79

AutumnSky- I coudn't add you for some reason?? said the link didn't work?


----------



## AutumnSky

hollyw79 said:


> AutumnSky- I coudn't add you for some reason?? said the link didn't work?

Thats weird! Oh well, I've added you now anyway!

Good luck today! I hope you get an U/S!


----------



## hayley x

Good luck today Holly :) I just got back from midwife shes so lovely, treating me as a first time mum so I get the regular appointments and getting referred to consultant next week :) She thinks I could be 10 weeks pregnant not 6 so when I have my scan I will be either 12 or 16 weeks eeek. Pretty sure I'm 6 weeks though. Thinking of having a private scan now :shrug: x


----------



## hollyw79

AutumnSky~ Thanks for adding me! :) My appointment isn't until this afternoon so I have to wait a few more hours... I am READY. I am *PRAYING* that everything is going okay so far .. and FX'd for an ultrasound!!!! 

I had a little bout of insomnia last night :cry: It was soooo frustrating bc I was so tired yet just could NOT fall asleep!!!


----------



## hollyw79

hayley x~ wow a MONTH difference! Goodness! That is awesome that you are going to get regular appointments and such... I think I probably would get a private scan as well honestly~ just to know for sure how far along you are and to check on things. I think they are SO reassuring too- which is why I want one today! Fingers crossed!


----------



## miel

good luck Holly can wait to hear from you :)

Hayley glad your mid wife was great sweetie !:hugs:do you get the same person or is it someone new ?


----------



## hollyw79

Hey everyone!! :) I had my appointment this afternoon. Didn't get an u/s :( He said the doc who does it wasn't there and he also said it was a smidgen early to do one anyway. The good news is that I will get one next Thursday- so just about a week away thankfully. I went and had blood work done- and have to have it drawn again in 48 hours to check HSG and progesterone. He offered putting me on progesterone supplements now - which I decided to hold off until I got the blood work back. I had great levels pre- preg so there is no reason to believe I will have an issue - but because I am a fertility patient- he offered. Hoping I don't need that. We shall see in the next few days. He did a pelvic exam and said i definitely feel preggo and that my uterus is growing which is a good sign. So, all in all- a good appointment. Do you think its normal to have some slight cramping after a pelvic exam??? I am just glad everything seems okay so far. I've had a slight cramping on the side I ovulate on- so its like I think 'ecptopic' .. but its not strong pain and no spotting- and very slighty- my doc said I could have a corpus luteum cyst?? I wonder if that's from Clomid or what??? He wasn't at all concerned though and said everything seems great so far so I am thankful. We told my son tonight since it's more "official" and he seemed excited but wants a brother! :) We bought him a new Nintendo Wii game- Mario Kart- from his new sibling! :)

My doc did NOT want me to exercise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I seriously thought he would say it would be okay to jog a mile or so and take it easy- he said walking- and no more than an hour 3 times a week! I AM FLOORED! I could have sworn he would have said something different- especially being that I for years have been active! He said he might allow me to do a little more based off of my labs but said for the 1st trimester to do limited walking! can you believe that? No more light jogging, elliptical or bike for now!


----------



## miel

so sorry about not having the scan but in a Week little bean will be much bigger !!! :)


----------



## miel

have a great week end girls !!!

Monday is it my turn ...scan time :)!


----------



## hollyw79

miel~ that's awesome and exciting!!! Let us know how it goes!!! You'll be 6 weeks on the dot, right?


----------



## miel

just came back from the emergency room....as i was having pain....

anyway everything is ok ...baby in the right spot (we wanted to rule out a Etiopic ) we saw the sac and yolk sac and we are going back to do a other scan on the 18th to see the heartbeat :)!
they said my pains is probably cause my a ovary producing hormones to support the pregnancy ...

and we saw just one bean by the way :)


----------



## hayley x

Just replied in your journal, so pleased baby is ok :) I had a cyst on my ovary (if its the same thing) and it went by my 12 week scan x


----------



## hollyw79

miel~ oh wow.. that must have been scary! I am glad you are okay!! I am/was having a very slight discomfort on my left side- the side I ovulated on and I mentioned it to my doc and he said since pain wasn't severe and no bleeding that it's probably a cyst like hayley mentioned- especially bc I took Clomid which increases chances of developing a cyst. I get my u/s Thursday and *PRAYING* that's all that it is- but after reading about cysts- I really do think that is what I have.

I hope you are feeling better and that is so exciting that you at least got to see your little bean and that your next one isn't too far away!


----------



## AutumnSky

Miel, glad your scan went ok, and everything is in the right place!

Is it just me who is feeling like complete crap now? My all day nausea has definitely kicked in :(


----------



## hollyw79

AutumnSky- you're not the only one- here I was thinking I was going to get away with no morning sickness bc I've only had a few minor moments where I felt "ewwww" .. well, today I woke up and had a nice little barf session and I have felt terrrrrrrrrrible all day! :sick: YUCK


----------



## miel

so far no morning sickness for me but i do have a lots of food craving and funny in of its all about vegetables and fruits right now :)
i love diet coke but since this week end i cant drink any ....but i have being drinking grapes and apples juices like mad !!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, would you mind if I joined you? 

I'm 36 soon to be 37 in May. We just got the Beta test which was 479 today and are officially 4 weeks pregnant. I lost my first son at 22wks gestation in October due to an accident where I lost my mucus plug and medical staff didn't catch it until we later delivered our son. We had 25blessed minutes and He's home now with the Lord.

So this is my first pregnancy after a loss. I'm nervous and excited. We're due on or about October 13th. I see I wasn't the only one with tracking issues as I had an IUI and got pregnant with injectables.

I chose this thread because I just can't bare the PAL thread. It's just too hard to deal with and I'm fearful that I'll have to deal head on with more losses and freak out about our own again.

This cycle was LITERALLY our last as the medical staff said I wasn't responding quick enough. By the grace of God, at the final ultrasound they found three fully mature follies and my hubby had several swimmies which gave them ample time to send TWO vials of swimmies up there. Lo and behold I'm pregnant! Totally God in the 11th hour as we just put up our adoption blog to start the adoption process.

My beta and progesterone came out lovely today but the medical staff are standoffish from what I'm gathering is my second trimester loss and don't want to get too excited. In the meantime, they're freaking me the heck out!!

We've decided NOT to share our good news with family and most close friends here because we went through some rough patches with both our parents and a couple who were our friends during the traumatic death of our son. I just can't deal with the pain, hurt and stress so we both think it best to wait until April to tell them all at a dinner or something. In the meantime, I need some folks around me. I need positive encouragement because it seems like medical staff and family all around me have a negative idea of this pregnancy. It breaks my heart because I don't want to freak out, I want to ENJOY this gift. God has given it for a reason and I choose to trust and have total confidence in HIS power and strength as our Heavenly Father and Great Physician.

So, with that said, I have another beta appointment next monday. Praying the numbers continue to get higher and higher and baby(ies) cells are forming nicely as their organs too. What a gift this week for our 10 year anniversary. We've waited 10 years for this little miracle. :thumbup:

That's enough about me. If you choose to let me in your group I look forward to getting to know all of you as we reach our due dates to term holding healthy and happy babies. :hug:


----------



## hayley x

:( Oh mummys angel I'm so sorry to read about the loss of your baby boy, I totally understand about the rollercoaster PAL brings for you :hugs:

I'm not good with the Assisted conception methods but I know the other ladys here are likely to. 

I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond, really hope you get your rainbow baby :hugs: x


----------



## hollyw79

Mommy's Angel~ wow, you have been through so much!! I'm sorry you've had to go through all of that. I am a firm believer in God myself and I definitely think everything happens for a reason. Jeremiah 29:11 

Congrats on your pregnancy! I had Clomid and IUI myself for this pregnancy and I am so blessed to say it worked on the first try- my husband and I feel VERY fortunate and like you~ we are trying to enjoy this pregnancy and pray for the best bc it really all is in God's hands! Welcome to the group my dear! :)


----------



## miel

Mommy 's angel..you are welcome in our group ..we are very honor you choose us :)

i am sure everything we will all be alright and we will all have 8 fabulous months !

positive thinking is my duty for this pregnancy !

What you think ladies once everyone see the heartbeat of their bean we will do a bump pic maybe ?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you all so much. I look forward to sharing with you in the upcoming months. :hug:


----------



## AutumnSky

Welcome Mommy's Angel - good to have you :hug:

Well girls, I had a scan today.

I'm pregnant with TWINS!!! I'm in complete shock! I have to go back on Friday, so I'm hoping they give me a picture this time. TWINS!! I'm happy, but slightly worried about how I'm going to cope with 3 kids under the age of 2!


----------



## miel

i just saw your thread in the first trimester....OMG!!! :):):)

i have goose bumps for you LOL!!!

how is your husband ?
must have being weird to hear two heartbeats no?


----------



## AutumnSky

We didn't hear the heartbeats. We just saw the hearts flickering away. I've never heard the heartbeats when having an ultrasound for some reason. They must put the machine on mute or something!! I will ask them on Friday if its possible to listen to the heartbeats though!!

DH is really happy. He has always wanted twins, and as I said this pregnancy was going to be my last, he joked that it had better be twins then, because he wants 3 kids! He got his wish didn't he!!

Eeek, really scared, but slowly getting used to it. I just hope the pregnancy goes smoothly, and we don't have any complications, like premature babies etc.

Will update on Friday with a scan picture hopefully!!

xxx


----------



## miel

it is going to be a busy house :)!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Busy, but I bet you'll do just fine!! How far along are you?? Since we had three follies and two vials full of swimmies, they have said it's possible we too could be pregnant with multiples. We'd love it, but it puts me at higher risk with a second trimester loss so I'd be on total bedrest the rest of the trimester with a cerclage at 13 wks or so. We shall see what God has planned. It would be such a gift.

Congrats on the news Autumn. Just think, they'll all keep you young.:thumbup::winkwink::happydance::hugs:

AFM, I took a nap. I've been having a touch time with insomnia the past couple of days. It's combination of the excitement, nervousness of the nurses reaction and the fact that I hadn't taken the prescription vitamin D supplement for Central New Yorks long and darker winters. I have seasonal disorder and it really plays with my sleeping patterns. Just found out today I can continue taking it and my B complex, so I'm good to go now.:thumbup:

I pray your all having a good day. Thank you for the warm welcomes!:flower:


----------



## hayley x

:baby: :baby: :wohoo: thats fab :) eeek, you really will have your hands full, but just think of the family holidays when they are a little older, it will be wonderful. I had to ask to listen to the HB at my scans, they wouldnt automatically do it, hope you get to hear them on Friday, sooooo cant wait to see pics :) x


----------



## miel

i am having a hard time brushing my teeth without gagging !!!!
i think morning sickness are kicking in for me ...i guess they do start pass the 6 weeks stage dont they ?


----------



## hayley x

I still dont have any morning sickness but had something really weird happen tonight. When peeling the carrots and potatoes for tea each time the peeler sliced my mouth/teeth really hurt, you know like when a fork scrapes against a plate - like that it was horrible :(

Did you have MS with Trysten? x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I am having nausia something awful. Last night I woke my husband up to read scripture with me through it. Poor guy!

Today wasn't as bad, but man was I sick to my stomach.

Received a phone call from the OB, they're referring me to the same neonatologist office that the nurse practitioner overlooked my mucus plug rupturing and caused later down the road to birth our son. They're the only high risk in 14 counties. I'm telling them I don't want her in my sight. I'm only going to allow one paticular nurse, one paticular Dr. and maybe a midwife in with me. THEN, I have to figure out how the heck I'm going to birth in the same stupid hospital where I was given the option of leaving for the night or keeping my legs up in stirrups without notifying the Dr. on call to give me meds to stop the BV until the Dr. actually called me into the hospital the next morning which ended up being too late. :wacko:

I'm praying on it all and my husband and I will cross that bridge when we get there but I'm all over the place emotionally about all this. I mean, how do you trust a medical staff you don't trust? How do you birth in a hospital that was negligent with your son prior?!

Anyways, don't want to be a debbie downer here as part of it is a good thing because they're doing a cerclage at the end of the first trimester. I'm thinking maybe combining forces with my regular OB's office whom I DO trust may help in dettering negligence and may even catch something if anything were to go awry.

At any rate, I'm trying to relax a bit and deal with it when it comes.


----------



## hollyw79

Hi ladies- I hope you all are doing well. I am hanging in there- but my baby is unfortunately not. I know you read some on the 1st tri page- but basically last week my HSG only went from 2500-2900 in 2 days- not good- 4 days later- only 4400- and then the next day it dropped to 4100- so it went down.. Was in the ER- did an u/s and the heart rate was also low-73- and also losing my preg. symptoms. I knew where it was headed and was told clearly by the docs I would be miscarrying. On top of this- I had a pancreatic attack (i've had previous issues with pancreatitis-its super painful) and been dealing with that as well which is what landed me in the ER. 

I just got back from my OB- they did the u/s and unfortunately the heart rate dropped even further down to 63.. the fetal pole wasn't measuring like it should and the baby wasn't developing or growing. I already knew this after everything I've heard so far- but still wasn't easy to hear- in fact I think hearing there was still a heart beat was the hardest- I know this is terrible to say but I just want it done with. The doctor called it terminal- and he said in his 25 years, he's only seen this happen twice and that he is beyond shocked there is even a heart beat. With that being said though- everything is progressing downward and it's just a matter of time. He figures within the week it should stop. I go back for another u/s on Tuesday... they won't do anything until the heart beat stops out of religious beliefs which I respect and understand. They said I could go to someone else if I just wanted to end it before the heart beat stops but I don't know that I can do that. however- it's terrrrrrrible knowing that your baby is slipping away inside of you. My biggest prayer is that it is over quickly. 

In addition- I didn't know earlier- but because I have a history of pancreatitis- I should be classed as a high risk pregnancy from the start and there is a higher risk of death for the baby especially in the 3rd trimester as a result which is TERRIFYING to hear. I didn't have this issue when I was pregnant with my son. Once everything is done with this pregnancy- I have to go to a perionatologist and be dealing with docs who handle this. 

I am still not feeling so hot with the pancreatitis - and the doc said at this point- just take my medication and take care of myself. Not treating it IS bad for me- basically its where the pancreas just starts digesting itself and you have increased risk of cancer - very serious. The drugs are hard core though and can cause birth defects- so not something to take likely- but knowing the situation that I am in- it just is what it is. Once I knew how things were going yesterday- I had to take them- I was in so much pain- I was literally paralyzed in bed all day and could barely move. 

Anyway, I will be leaving this group-I hope you all truly are blessed with HEALTHY pregnancies!! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh Hollyw, I'm so sorry to hear this. My heart is broken for you and I pray that God would heal your heart, and the Holy Spirit would give you peace which surpasses all understand and would guard your heart and mind in Christ Jesus as you go through this "valley". May He heal your heart as he guides the medical staff to heal your body.

Please let me know if there is anything you need. Just know your in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hayley x

Holly, I am so so sorry to read your update, so sad :( I dont really have the words tonight but please know that you are in my thoughts :hugs: x


----------



## hollyw79

Thank you :( it's just so surreal that this is happening to me. I wish you all the best!


----------



## AutumnSky

Holly, I'm so sorry :( Thinking of you and your family at this awful time :hug:


----------



## AutumnSky

I had my follow up scan this morning - definitely twins :cloud9:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v363/nyah17/IMG_0001-2.jpg


----------



## miel

:hugs:Holly i am so sorry to hear your news sweetie...you take care of yourself darling:hugs:


----------



## miel

Autumnsky they are so cute !!! so they have two diferent sac right ?


----------



## AutumnSky

Yep, 2 different sacs/placentas/amniotic fluid etc. Its apparently the least complicated kind of twin pregnancy, which is a relief! They will most probably be non-identical :)


----------



## miel

i thought that ..them with two sacs less complications and less to be worry about probably :)
have you told you family yet?


----------



## AutumnSky

Yes. Everyone is shocked, but have all offered to help in any way they can!! Still can't believe it - just wish this nausea would go away so I could actually enjoy being pregnant!

How are you feeling??


----------



## miel

Nauseas kick in this week for sure as well...its hard to feel off when you have a little one to take care of !

i crave food ..then i eat what i crave but then i feel like i want to eat something else !!
i have being really thirsty as well ....
i cant wait next friday for my scan so i can start a pregnancy journal...i want to hear the heart first so...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

We seem to be surrounded by twins here. All of them are not identicle. All girl twins.

Our neices are almost 3. They were actually naturally no fertility drugs. In fact, my sil got pregnant not even a year after they were married. 

Our friends have twins that are now 5. THEY are CRAZY! :wacko: I remember that they took facial cream and spread it across the bed while mom was out of the room. THEN, when mom took a nap and dad was to watch the kids....they ran into the kitchen and got out all the flour, and sugar and spread it on the floor. THEN proceeded to take butter and oleo and spread it all over. 

Now my second cousin has had twins and they too are girls. 

I'm noticing with EACH SET that there is a passive one and one that follows through. The passive one comes up with the ideas and dares the other sister to follow through..when she does, SHE'S the one that gets in trouble leaving the instegater free and clear. :rofl:

Congrats, they are beautiful!


----------



## hayley x

Aww your scan is amazing, to think I have one exactly like that in my tummy right now (as we are the same stage of pg) - Its great to hear you have the least risky twins, that must be reassuring. Just think when you see a lovely outfit you will have to buy it... TWICE :cloud9: ... more shopping :) Will you find out their sexes? I cant wait to know.

Miel whens your next scan?

I have decided against an early scan I think, unless I cave before my 12 week one :haha: x


----------



## AutumnSky

Yes, I'll definitely be finding out the sexes! A girl and a boy would be perfect, but I really don't mind what they are. I think if they were twin girls, life would get VERY expensive! At least if they're both boys, we can re-use all of Jacobs stuff!!


----------



## hayley x

You just know they will be twin girls :haha: life is never made simple. We just knew with Daisy she would be a girl cause we had enough stuff to keep a boy kitted out for a year :dohh: Now this time we gave most of his things away I just know it will be a boy cause we have all of Daisy's things :rofl:

x


----------



## miel

hayley x said:


> Aww your scan is amazing, to think I have one exactly like that in my tummy right now (as we are the same stage of pg) - Its great to hear you have the least risky twins, that must be reassuring. Just think when you see a lovely outfit you will have to buy it... TWICE :cloud9: ... more shopping :) Will you find out their sexes? I cant wait to know.
> 
> Miel whens your next scan?
> 
> I have decided against an early scan I think, unless I cave before my 12 week one :haha: x

Next friday on the 18th at 9:30 am...i hope we see something as i think i be 7 weeks 4 days so almost 8 weeks :)


----------



## miel

i cant remember how long my MS lasted last time ...i hope those will be short term ...!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hi! My name is Brandy and I am expecting my next baby in October! I was wondering if you minded me joining your group? This will be my third and I will be having this little pumpkin by C-Section. They have already scheduled me for the 3rd of October! I am so excited and so far everything is going great! I have my second appt on Monday, hope all my blood work comes back okay. I also have type 2 diabetes so I will be monitored very closely through the entire pregnancy. Which means more scans! Woot! Lol! ANyway, I cant wait to get to know you all!


----------



## miel

Welcome Brandysbabies...i think we have about the same due date :) !!!

your pumkin will be here just in time for Halloween !!! :)


----------



## hayley x

:hi: welcome brandysbabies, they sure do book you in for a section early there! here they dont do it til further on that I know of.

I forgot to say I have my first scan date :happydance: Monday 21st March just 5 days before our Little Man should turn 2 :( just praying its good news or it will make a shit week shitter. Sorry.

But thinking of booking a private scan for 9 weeks - a week on Weds :happydance: Will update tomorrow if I manage to get a date :)

Here's todays bump pic from this morning, feel smaller but more rounder, not as bloated any more :happydance:


----------



## miel

wow that is a nice bump Hayley !!!:)
how much does it cost you to book a private scan ?

and dont worry no worry i am sure your bean is perfectly fine :)


----------



## hayley x

thank you :) 

Just converted for you and its £50 here so about $80. Its one of the cheapest places I've seen though! 

xxx


----------



## miel

scan in 4 days :)!!!
i am exited and nervous !!!


----------



## hayley x

I need to keep up, what day is it there? Its Monday night here :shrug: x


----------



## miel

monday 2:11 pm here sweetie ....

being puking my guts out today !!!:(


----------



## AutumnSky

Awww, poor Miel!! I feel like crap 24/7 as well, but without the puking. I hate the 1st trimester!


----------



## hayley x

I've still had no sickness :wacko: defo think Berties a boy.

Just booked an early scan for 9+3 (sat 26th) so excited to meet bertie but so worried at the same time.. x


----------



## AutumnSky

hayley x said:


> I've still had no sickness :wacko: defo think Berties a boy.
> 
> Just booked an early scan for 9+3 (sat 26th) so excited to meet bertie but so worried at the same time.. x

Aww yay! Everything will be fine! And I'm so jealous that you have no sickness!!


----------



## hayley x

Do you get double the sickness if its twins, I dont know how it works :dohh:

Have you bought anything yet? How weird must it be to have to buy 2 of the same outfit :cloud9: x


----------



## AutumnSky

hayley x said:


> Do you get double the sickness if its twins, I dont know how it works :dohh:
> 
> Have you bought anything yet? How weird must it be to have to buy 2 of the same outfit :cloud9: x

At the moment, the sickness is pretty much the same as it was when I was pregnant with Jacob. Thank god it isn't worse! 

We haven't bought anything yet - will probably wait until after the gender scan. If they're both boys, we won't have to buy many clothes, because Jacob has TONS in the attic. We've already been given a twin buggy and been offered a couple of moses baskets too :happydance:


----------



## miel

i have morning sickness even when i sleep....:( i wake up because i feel so sick !

i read on a site to not drink when eating (drink before a meal or after ) and also take the vitamins at night so going to try that...

Great HAyley for your scan :) 

Autunmsky how long your morning sickness last last time ?...


----------



## AutumnSky

miel said:


> i have morning sickness even when i sleep....:( i wake up because i feel so sick !
> 
> i read on a site to not drink when eating (drink before a meal or after ) and also take the vitamins at night so going to try that...
> 
> Great HAyley for your scan :)
> 
> Autunmsky how long your morning sickness last last time ?...

It started to die down by about 14/15 weeks. How about you??

I've found that eating mints help. Maybe give that a try??

xx


----------



## miel

yep i think it last about 2 months last time so about at the end of the first trimester...i think this the part i detest the most...after the thrill of seeing the two bfp line on the test everything goes down the hill until the 14 weeks about ....

like you get all those plan in your head as soon as you know you are pregnant ...going to eat right do exercice etc...and then you are so sick you dont do a thing :)


----------



## miel

i keep thinking next Christmas we will have two kids !!!:)


----------



## AutumnSky

Good luck for your scan today Miel! :flower:

xx


----------



## miel

just came back...1 bean and a strong heartbeat :)
Due date october 3 rd :)
going back for a other Nuchecal scan on March 25 ...and then see my obgyn on April 1 th and booked a other scan for May 2 ...so we are all set !


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: congrats Meil thats fab :) did your dates change any to what you thought? did you get a pic. My NT scan is 21st March, so only a few days ahead, I'll be 12+5, when is everyone elses?

Autumn, will you need more scans or will that not be til further on? x


----------



## miel

he said from the scan i was 7 weeks 2 days because at this stage its very early measurement and it is hard to be super "accurate" so to caculate due date we go by the last menstrual periods.

it did really sink in so to see the heartbeat !!!:)


----------



## AutumnSky

hayley x said:


> :happydance: congrats Meil thats fab :) did your dates change any to what you thought? did you get a pic. My NT scan is 21st March, so only a few days ahead, I'll be 12+5, when is everyone elses?
> 
> Autumn, will you need more scans or will that not be til further on? x

Glad the scan went well Miel!

I'm pretty sure I will have more scans Hayley, but I'm not sure when. I have my booking appt at the hospital on 4th March, when I'll be 10w2d, so I'm sure they'll let me know what kind of antenatal care I'll be getting then! I think from about 20 weeks, I'll be getting monthly scans though :thumbup:

Still feeling rough - feel sick all the time, and finding it so hard to cope with looking after Jacob as well. Luckily my DH has been fab, and has done pretty much everything. I can't even cook without wanting to throw up. I just feel so weak, and 'out of it' all the time :cry:

Its starting to hit me that we're having twins. We only have a 2 bedroom house, and I'm worried about the lack of space. Due to the financial climate, we're in negative equity with our house at the moment, so can't even afford to move into somewhere bigger. We've also got two dogs - this house is going to be manic! People keep telling us that we'll have to sell the dogs, but I just can't do that to them. We made a commitment to them when we bought them - its not their fault that we're having twins. Aggghhh, I don't know what to do :nope:


----------



## miel

make mad went people make suggestion like that "sell the dogs" instead of offering their help !!! 
i am sure it will be hard but the twins can share the same as you guys the first year and then they the kids can all move together or you by that time the house market will be better ...
i also going to make Trystan share a bedrrom with baby number #2 after 6 months the baby arrive (basically after the baby can sleep his full night Trystan did it at 3 month but yu never know with #2 ) i going to pick for them the biggest bedroom and make them mutual room...even if it is a girl :)....i have being looking at childrens bedroom website and there is some great create idea in out there :)
sure going to be fine sweetie ...

MS are still there for me and even tried the wrist band but that did not work....i think we just have to suffer !:(


----------



## gemz231

Hiya ladies,

I'm due 21st September (ish) I have my 12 week scan on March 10th so I'll know an exact due date then.

xx


----------



## miel

Hayley is not your scan today ?:)


----------



## hayley x

Yes just 2 more hours to wait, its been a painfully long day, just desperate to see how Bertie is for now, then we will probs tell family :) x


----------



## miel

cant wait to hear from you :)
sure everything will be all right darling :)


----------



## hayley x

Meet our baby... Bertie :cloud9: for now he's just as he should be. Good strong heartbeat. Measuring spot on. and wriggling loads. I cant believe all the movement coming from one little bean, its unbelievable :cloud9:

Finally told a few family members tonight, so its certainly feeling more real now and they couldnt be happier :D x
 



Attached Files:







Photo4323.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## miel

Excellent so happy for you guys !!!
cant believe we are almost to the 12 weeks mark girls !


----------



## AutumnSky

Yay, congrats Hayley!! I'm so glad the scan went well!!

How is everyone feeling now? My sickness has definitely eased off during the day, but it still gets pretty bad at night time. 

I have my 10 week scan on Friday (they do the dating scans between 10 & 14 weeks) at my local hospital. I had to wait until 12 weeks with Jacob, but they've changed the policy apparantly. Part of me would rather wait until 12 weeks, because they'll be bigger, but the other part of me is impatient, and glad that I don't have to wait another 2 weeks!!

Also, I used my doppler, and managed to find one of the twin's heartbeats at 9w1d. I counted it at nearly 180bpm, which seems insanely fast to me! Nonetheless, it was definitely a baby heartbeat, and not mine, so I'm happy! Can only seem to find one heartbeat though, but I guess they're so small, the other one could be hiding.


----------



## hayley x

I still cant find Bertie's HB on a doppler, yet I found Daisys at 9+3, they really are still so teeny. Cant wait to see your scan pics :D mine isnt til 21st March, 3 weeks today. I cant believe how fast the time is going. pleased to hear your sickness is starting to ease, maybe their placentas are starting to take over now :) x


----------



## miel

my scan is on the March 25th so i think i be 12 weeks about...we had saw Trystan penis at 11 weeks so hopefully we will see the sex as well so soon...
i never manage to find Trystan heartbeat with my doppler NEVER even past 30 weeks then i stop to try i got so frustrated with the thing !!!

i noticed when i eat meat at night it does give me sickness at night so i stop it ...keep having MS on and off during the day ...i hates that feeling :(

Trystan is being sick with a cold and high fever for the past 3 days and he just want to be on me all the time so it is being difficult ...

i have being feeling a little bit of streching pains as well ..i mean i thing it is that...there not cramps but a pulling feeling sometimes on the sides ?


----------



## miel

Hayley saw your post on the first trimester ...let us know how you doing sweetie...
i bled from 10 weeks to 16 weeks with Trystan it was a lot of up and down...small bleed and big ones and he is here today so good luck to you sweetie:hugs:


----------



## miel

how are we doing girls ?


----------



## AutumnSky

Well, its night time over here, so my nausea has really kicked in again. Lying in bed with the laptop now!

I have my scan tomorrow at 8.45am, so am looking forward to that. Not looking forward to drinking loads of water first thing in the morning though!

Will post pics after the scan! How are you doing Miel?


----------



## miel

like you bad nauseas at night...around 4 am...i think it is because i need to eat every 1.5 hours and i cant at night...but i have being putting a bowl of cereal on my bedside table that i crab when i feel it is coming !!! i never experience MS at nigth with Trystan it is so weird !!!

wow your scan is tomorrow already !!! Nice !!!...you know to go crazy with the water last time they told me i did not need to drink as much as i did !!


----------



## hayley x

I wish I didnt log on now, cause reading that has made me wish it was tomorrow, I cant wait to see the twinnies its going to be fab :D soooo excited. 

x


----------



## AutumnSky

Scan went well :thumbup: Both babies are looking good, and pretty much measuring the same. One is at 10w5d, the other is at 11w0d. But because its less than a week different to my LMP dates, they have kept my due date the same, so I'm still 10w2d :thumbup:

First pic is Twin A, 2nd pic is Twin B and 3rd pic is both of them. Couldn't really get a good shot of them together unfortunately. One of them looks really tiny compared to the other one, but I think thats just the angle :shrug:

Have to go back in 2 weeks time to see the consultant, but my next scan isn't until my 20 week one on 19th May - AGES away, lol! And then I'll have a scan approximately every 4 weeks after that.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_00001.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0001.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0005.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## miel

wow they look so big already...amazing how much couples of weeks makes !!! you can really see the heads/ faces very well :)
so basically you will get a scan almost every month then ...


----------



## AutumnSky

miel said:


> wow they look so big already...amazing how much couples of weeks makes !!! you can really see the heads/ faces very well :)
> so basically you will get a scan almost every month then ...

Yeah, after May 19th when I have my 20 week scan. No more scans now for 10 weeks!


----------



## hayley x

Twin A - GIRL Twin B - BOY :D thats my guess :happydance:

I cant believe theyre not moving your dates? I measured 4 days back with Alex but because it was less than 5 days kept my due date, measured a day ahead with Daisy and cause it was ahead they changed it :wacko: If Berties measuring bigger I'm insisting they change my EDD, I'm not having a day longer for worrying than I have to.

Sooooo pleased they are looking so fab :D you never know your consultant might give you an unexpected scan? x


----------



## miel

yep true Hayley ..everytime i went for a regular visit if the scan machine was open my obgyn made sure to take a look at the baby so i could enjoy it :)...also if i did mention i was worry etc...she made sure to have a look :)!
i will imagine with two they will do that for you ...10 weeks is a long time !!!

girls personal question are you doing any "tests" for chromosomes abnormality etc...i am doing the nuchal tests bloods tests and scan combine etc...i am doing it due to my age "36" and i prefer to be " prepare " for anything i guess...


----------



## AutumnSky

They don't recognise the Nuchal Test scan in my hospital trust. Which is strange because it seems pretty common in England etc. I live in Wales though. However, I did ask the sonographer yesterday and she said that whilst they don't officially report on it, neither of my babies had a thickened measurement at the back of the neck.

With Jacob, I had the triple blood test, which calculates your risk of having a down syndrome baby. His result was 1:2500 roughly, so low risk. However, they don't offer this test with twins. As well as the results not being as reliable, there is also the ethical issue of what would happen if one twin had DS, and the other didn't etc.

I'm a little concerned about the lack of abnormality testing I get because I'm having twins, but I just have to try and stay optimistic. They'll obviously do all the usual checks at 20 weeks though i.e. for spina bifida etc.


----------



## AutumnSky

hayley x said:


> Twin A - GIRL Twin B - BOY :D thats my guess :happydance:
> 
> I cant believe theyre not moving your dates? I measured 4 days back with Alex but because it was less than 5 days kept my due date, measured a day ahead with Daisy and cause it was ahead they changed it :wacko: If Berties measuring bigger I'm insisting they change my EDD, I'm not having a day longer for worrying than I have to.
> 
> Sooooo pleased they are looking so fab :D you never know your consultant might give you an unexpected scan? x

I was a little frustrated that they didn't change my EDD as well, but then I realised that the chance of them going as far as either the 24th or 28th Sept is very unlikely anyway, so I guess it doesn't really matter! :haha:


----------



## hayley x

We're going for NT testing too along with the bloods! but then if it comes back high risk I'm not sure I will go for any further testing, so will be left worried silly for the rest of my pregnancy, think its just a decision we will have to make if it come to it iykwim? With Daisy they lost my test :growlmad: so I had the 16 week bloods instead, here we dont get a risk ratio just told if we're low or high risk?

autumn thats very true, its just in the early days every day seems to count doesnt it :lol: 

:hugs: x


----------



## Bella'smummy

Hi ladies, can I join in I'm still nervously announcing I'm pregnant, after a stillbirth and 2 miscarriages I nearly 12 weeks. 

Congratulations everyone on your pregnancies, how's everyone doing with sickness x


----------



## Bella'smummy

Ps Hayley great bump pic, I just look fat no real bump yet just pot belly x


----------



## miel

Bella'smummy said:


> Hi ladies, can I join in I'm still nervously announcing I'm pregnant, after a stillbirth and 2 miscarriages I nearly 12 weeks.
> 
> Congratulations everyone on your pregnancies, how's everyone doing with sickness x

Welcome :hugs:

i think so far we all have MS :dohh: but Autumnsky must be the one who has it worst since she has two beanies in there :)


----------



## AutumnSky

miel said:


> Bella'smummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join in I'm still nervously announcing I'm pregnant, after a stillbirth and 2 miscarriages I nearly 12 weeks.
> 
> Congratulations everyone on your pregnancies, how's everyone doing with sickness x
> 
> Welcome :hugs:
> 
> i think so far we all have MS :dohh: but Autumnsky must be the one who has it worst since she has two beanies in there :)Click to expand...

No, I think you have it worse Miel, because you're actually BEING sick, whereas I just feel nauseaous all the time!

Welcome Bella'sMummy :flower:


----------



## Bella'smummy

You have my sympathy those that have morning sickness from before I got my Bfp I was vomiting couldn't hold anything down not even water, and tea omg that just made me throw up all day, hope it settles for you soon:hugs:

Considering how sick I was I have still managed to pile on the pounds, I am determined not to put on as much weight as I did with my first, with my last pregnancy I didn't put on any weight at all but I think that was stress as o had such a complicated pregnancy.


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies can i join? im due 27th sep at the mo got scan tom!! Had 2 mc got official scan 17th march but saw my mw yest as i dont really have a lot of symptoms an im a panicker!! asked her to try listen for babys hb and she couldnt find it!!! She said thats completely normal but im scared out my wits petrified of being told theresno hb like with my mc anyone got any good stories about this? xx


----------



## Bella'smummy

Welcome Davies, the little bean can hide away a d be anywhere at the moment some days I have to try a couple of times before I find it as it's never in the same place and sometimes deep in my uterus and hardly hear it so don't! Easier said then done, good luck tomorrow x. X


----------



## hayley x

I have no problem finding Berties HB and I'm just a day behind you, but in my previous pregnancy I could find babys HB straight away and MW would struggle to pick it up, so I think its depends on your MW, babys positioning, your bladder, so much! its still early for heariing HB on a doppler, try not to freak out too much, I wish she never even tried, but pleased you have a scan tomorrow. 

bellasmummy, whens your 12 week scan?

Mine isnt until 2 weeks yesterday, its really dragging now, hoping to be moved a day or 2 forward, I was last time, everyday really counts xxx


----------



## miel

Welcome Daviess3 :) !

So ladies can we recap everyone due dates ?....

Also a idea i had...we could exchange post cards to each other once we accomplish each trimesters ? 
what you think ?


----------



## hayley x

postcards? like real ones? theres nothing to see around here but I think our PO sells them - pretty boring but I'll more than happily send them :lol:

Maybe add our dates and scan dates to the first page so we can keep up with everyone? My EDD is 28th September and 12 week scan is on 21st March :cloud9:


----------



## miel

doesnt have to be a picture of where you live :)...just a little note ....internet is great but if we can add a little personal touch to our group it will be great :)


----------



## hayley x

awww yeah I'd love that :D x


----------



## miel

ok got our due dates on the first page Haley...once we know the sex i will change color :)


----------



## AutumnSky

Aww, that sounds like a nice idea!

My due date is 28th September, although I've been told it is unlikely I will get that far!!

I am thinking about booking a private gender scan for next month, when I am 16 weeks. I can't wait until the 19th May!!


----------



## hayley x

thanks miel :) we're staying team yellow so wont know til birth :brat:

Autumn, defo book a private scan... to think you can find out NEXT MONTH thats mental, our babys will be here before we know it, times flying! what are your feelings on the sexes?

x


----------



## miel

Autunm ! i could not wait either !!!! they should give you one much early ...you need special treatment because you are carrying two :)


----------



## xashleyx

hey girls, is it ok if i join! :) im ashley and im pregnant with number 3! got a boy and a girl already! 

i think my due date is 29th september, i thought it was the 15th but when i went for my scan i got put back from 11 weeks to 9 weeks to i was a bit early lol, got another scan on monday (14th) so will know for defo then! xxx


----------



## AutumnSky

hayley x said:


> thanks miel :) we're staying team yellow so wont know til birth :brat:
> 
> Autumn, defo book a private scan... to think you can find out NEXT MONTH thats mental, our babys will be here before we know it, times flying! what are your feelings on the sexes?
> 
> x

Private scan is booked for 16th April!

I have a feeling that it is 2 boys (purely because my pregnancy feels very similar to Jacob, and whenever I find a heartbeat on the doppler, it sounds like a train, which is meant to indicate a boy!), but obviously a boy & a girl would be perfect! 2 girls would mean more expense, as we have no clothes/equipment for girls! Plus, I would love for Jacob to have a brother!

As long as they're both healthy though and don't come too early, I'll be happy :thumbup:


----------



## AutumnSky

P.S. Welcome Ashley! :flower:


----------



## miel

welcome Ashley !!!

sorry girls ..i have being a little bit busy as my mum just got here from france !!!
i will update every one date when i have 5 minutes to myself...

anyway still very sick SPECIALLY in the middle of the night ...i really hate it....this is my last pregnancy you can mark my words !!! lol
hope everyone is doing great...

i had a very small bleed last night ...CM mix with blood but just a one time thing so not to worry as with Trystan it was lot of worst ...and i think as long it it is not in combo with cramps i think it is nothing ....


----------



## xashleyx

miel i feel for ya! i had sickness but fingers crosed it is easing of now! it was soooo horrible, it still gets me some times wih smells x


----------



## Nanaki

Hi mind if I join you guys and am due 18th Sept '11! 

And miel - I think I remembered seen you around threads! 

xxxx


----------



## miel

Hayley cant wait tomorrow for you !!! but is it tomorrow over there yet :)!
let us know how it goes !!!

welcome Nanaki..:)...yep i have being here for a while use to me a mod as well !

so not working so much next week so i will catch up with everyone due dates and scan etc...


----------



## hayley x

Had a wonderful scan, so far we're low risk, just gotta wait a week to see if the bloods agree :) got put forward 2 days so we're 13 weeks today, feels better than 12+5 :haha: didnt get a brilliant picture, took her about 10 minutes just to get a profile view it was being very stubborn :haha: didnt see a single nub shot so 100% team yellow :wohoo: x


----------



## hayley x




----------



## miel

wow ...bean looks like a baby now !!!


----------



## hayley x

Good luck with yours on Friday Miel :D Cant wait to hear how it goes, and Happy 12 weeks for yesterday :happydance: its flying isnt it x


----------



## miel

i know it is flying by ...i think i am starting to have a bump now and sometimes i can feel some baby flutters movements i think it is what they are :)


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: thats fab :) I love the little flutters, I thought I was getting them and felt Bertie 2 days on a trot but havent felt him for a few days so not sure now - but I know its only a matter of weeks which is so exciting :)

We've had the hottest day yet this year here and it was lovely, got Daisy a little paddling pool and we were in the garden for a bit - even put sun cream on her it was that warm - just need to get her a little hat :) x


----------



## miel

looks like we having a other boy !!! they said 70% sure we will confirm in May 2 nd !
baby is healthy 1 chance of 2200 for trisomy 21 and 1 chance of 41 000 for trisomy 18 so we are very very low risk:)


----------



## hayley x

:wohoo: thats fab 2 boys sounds perfect, youre so lucky :cloud9:

do you have any piccies to share? so pleased your scan went so perfectly :) x


----------



## miel

will post pic tomorrow...looks a lot like yours Hayley ..like a real baby now !


----------



## AutumnSky

Aww, so glad both of your scans went well Miel and Hayley! Sorry I haven't been around much - sickness has got bad again :(

And yay for another boy Miel! I really hope I have at least one boy in there - only 3 weeks until my 16 week gender scan :)


----------



## hayley x

Hope the sickness is starting to ease off now :hugs: its weird to think in just 2 weeks 2 days I could find out the flavor of Bertie, but am staying focused :lol:

Cant wait to hear what youre having, I'm certain its one of each :D :D x


----------



## Inky2006

Can I just add myself. It would be lovely to get some more buddies. Just abit about myself. Myself and my husband took 2.5 years to gget pregnant. i am now 9 weeks. Our problem was malefactor and therefore had to have ICSI. It didn't work the first time but am now pregnant with a singleton following the transfer of two frozen embroyos. Its nothing short of a miracle.

Anyway, I am due on the 29/10/11, so will be an October baby. 

This week am going for a private scan. I will be 9.5 weeks. I am very nervous about this. Hope all of you are well. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hayley x

congrats and good luck with your scan inky x


----------



## miel

welcome Inky :)!!
almost time to go over the second trimester for me ..one more week !!!

i had my first baby swimming lesson with Trystan today :) it was fun !


----------



## Inky2006

miel said:


> welcome Inky :)!!
> almost time to go over the second trimester for me ..one more week !!!
> 
> i had my first baby swimming lesson with Trystan today :) it was fun !

Ahhhh, sounds lovely, I must admit I am really looking forward to all of that stuff. Good exercise for both of you. Good for your bump.

Talking of exercise, I must admit I used to go to the gym 2-3 times a week, and hike at the weekends. I wasn't a fitness freak, and not skinny either but would say was quite fit. I have been so scared to do much exercise in the first tri but seriously putting on weight. (not complaining but at this rate will be huge) anyone got any tips for this, exercises. I know swimming is meant to be good but I have to be really careful of my ears (have a perforated ear drum) any other ideasxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miel

INKY...dont have any good advices...i gave up any kind of exercice myself !!! i figure i will get back in shape once baby is here :)!


----------



## miel

Any news girls ?

me still very nauseous /vomiting at night :(...i will have thought it will have pass after 14 weeks !!!!

i looked at Trystan newborn clothes yesterday and honestly i think beside a new crib with have everything ready for this new baby :)...so less money to put in !

Going to Vegas at the end of the month to relax at the spa and pool and i will be almost 17 weeks !


----------



## hayley x

Hope you start feeling better soon :hugs: I would have thought it would ease now too :shrug: Hope you have a lovely relaxing time :) 

Well I saw my consultant and I'm having baby at 38 weeks :D so 12th September. Have some growth scans sorted and hopfully wont get pre eclampsia this time, think my risks are the same as a first time mum as I have had it the previous 2 pregnancies, but my risks are lower cause the babies all have the same dad :wacko:

We've had lovely weather here the last 2 days, whats it like there? x


----------



## miel

38 weeks :)..it is almost here !!! lol..i had Trystan at 38 weeks as well...he was under 6 pounds but healthy !

we had very hot days for 3 days and now it is back to kind of cold...but in vegas it is about 38 to 40 degree celsus so really hot !

We are leaving the day after Easter...i am looking forward to see trystan hunt for the eggs ...every day he become more and more like a little toddler and less then a baby...but it is so rewarding to see them grow so well ....i got him a little farm with little plastic animals to go with and he really play with them ..i did not know that at 16 month they could play so well in their own ...i love to see him play to look at him to choose the toy he wants to play with etc...

How Daisy is doing ?


----------



## miel

bump :)


----------



## Tanni_Pants

Heelloo everybody !! :wave:

I've been nosying about for a while and even forgot my original login details :blush: 
Made some more and decided to get round to posting !

Due September 30th with our 1st :happydance:


----------



## miel

i have felt the baby moving a lot this week :) !!! still sick with nausea but at least they are more random now and not everyday :)

going to Vegas on next Monday !!!!


----------



## hayley x

happy 16 weeks miel :D its flying. I'm feeling bertie move now too, quite a lot in the evenings and I woke up with a bump :cloud9: 3 weeks on Friday til our next scan :D 

Welcome Tanni pants xxx


----------



## AutumnSky

I've been feeling the twins moving around more too - so much earlier than last time!!

And I had my 16 week gender scan, and my intuition was right - we're having 2 more boys!! I'm going to be so outnumbered, lol!

P.S. Sickness has gone now - woo hoo!!

xx


----------



## hayley x

Awwwww :cloud9: I was wrong I thought one of each! so pleased for you - do you have any new pics to share? xxx


----------



## AutumnSky

Yep, 2 seconds, and I will upload some :)


----------



## AutumnSky

1st pic is the left twin, with the right twin head butting his brothers bum :haha:

2nd pic is the right twin lying face down, and a nice clear shot of his spine!

3rd pic is a nice profile shot of the left twin

4th pic is the left twin's little legs, with his willy in between :haha:

Scan was lovely - the left twin was a little exhibitionist who opened his legs quite willingly to show off his bits! The right twin was the wrong way around and wouldn't open his legs, so I had to stand up and jiggle around a bit, lol!

We did get more pics, but the ones I've attached are the clearest. We also saw them briefly in 4d, but they still look quite alien-like, and were both hugging their placenta's, so looked quite squished, lol!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0001.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0002.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0009.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0010.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## miel

those scans pictures are fantastics !!! we can see them so well !
i cant believe they both fit in there lol :)


----------



## Tanni_Pants

Aw those pictures are so good !!
Can't wait for my scan !!


----------



## miel

i had my scan yesterday the baby was moving a lot :)..but confirm he was a boy no mistake there !:)
Meetimg my doc today i think we will go over the results of the blood tests and scan buti am sure everyhting should be fine .

My mother leaving on sunday should have for more free time on here after !

how eveyones is doing ?


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: so pleased to hear your scan went well - I'm so worried for mine :( 

did you get some pics? x


----------



## miel

i got some pics but i dont know how to post them !!!

i could email them to you and yu could to that for me ? if you have a minute ? :) just message me your email ....you dont have too of course :)

dont worry you going to be fine !!

they found a stain on the heart of the baby for me we nhad the same for trystan but he had a bubble on his brain as well...anyway long story short because my blood test is very good most likely they both have a gene that make this stain on the heart (30 % of asian are born with it ) and i am not asian ! lol and so it mean really nothing to be worry about :)


----------



## AutumnSky

Really glad that your scan went well Miel, and yay for team blue!! Little boys rock! 

Don't worry Hayley, your scan will be fine! :hug:
xxx


----------



## miel

shame of us with havent being in here so much !!!

how everyone is doing ?

dont know about you girls but so far i am half of what i gain with Trystan ( 15 pounds by 21 weeks ) and i am about then less that 8 pounds with this one :)!


----------

